# Javaris Crittenton



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i know theres a lot of talk about nick young at 14....but what about Javaris?? i say this should be our pick...and if we do decide to trade maggette, what pick do you think is reasonable to get for him? 8? 9?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

actually i'm surprised that nobody on here has even mentioned Rodney Stuckey as a possiblity for the Clippers. He is a 6-4 combo guard who can play both guard spots, much like Crittenton. He is a great slashing scorer that has a great mid-range game, can attack the basket and has decent range out to the three. 

Not a true PG by any stretch, but kind of in the mold of Randy Foye and the offense that Dunleavy runs doesn't really work for or bring out the best qualites of pass-first PGs anyway(Take Livy as a perfect example). 

Not saying that we shoud take him but thought that I might bring him into the discussion see what you guys think.

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/rodneystuckey.html

http://draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=1015

nautican25 to answer your question about maggs, I'll say he is worth about the Bobcats pick at number 8, but I wouldn't do that trade if I were the Clippers.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Nick Young and Crittenton will probably be gone, by then. Aciw Law would be a nice choice as well and Stuckey.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The thing that scares me about Crittenton is his high turnover over rate. He averaged 3.7 TO's a game last year in college. For every 1.5 assists he had a turnover... But then again just looking at the other PG's around the lottery they all have high TO rates as well...


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

The person if available we should draft in order is :
1st Round: 
NIck Young:clap2: 
Thaddeus Young
Al Thorton

2nd Round:
Jared Jordan(Sleeper):clap2: 
Aaron Brooks
Taurean Green


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The thing that scares me about Crittenton is his high turnover over rate. He averaged 3.7 TO's a game last year in college. For every 1.5 assists he had a turnover... But then again just looking at the other PG's around the lottery they all have high TO rates as well...


Very true however that was his 1st year playing point guard and he got better as the season progressed @ GT. He is a natural shooting guard. If he is there we have to take him or we will regret it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> i know theres a lot of talk about nick young at 14....but what about Javaris?? i say this should be our pick...and if we do decide to trade maggette, what pick do you think is reasonable to get for him? 8? 9?


No doubt..I agree 100%


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I like Javaris as well. As DaFranchise noted, it was his first year as a college PG and he showed some nice skills for a frosh despite his high turnover rate. I'm not a fan of Nick Young because this team doesn't need another SG, Cuttino Mobley has that covered. Let's just draft Javaris if he's there, he's definitely worth a shot as a late lottery pick should he fall that far.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Weasel said:


> The thing that scares me about Crittenton is his high turnover over rate. He averaged 3.7 TO's a game last year in college. For every 1.5 assists he had a turnover... But then again just looking at the other PG's around the lottery they all have high TO rates as well...


Part of that was, after Clinch went down, nobody else on the floor could even comfortably dribble in the half-court. Thad Young is a terrible ball-handler, and Mario West and Jeremis Smith were not too capable themselves... Unfortunately the Clippers also have no real ball-handlers. Mobley is competent, but that's it; Maggette is atrocious, Brand isn't too comfortable with the ball, and every time Kaman gets he should immediately pass or shoot (he _can_ dribble, but bad things happen when he holds the ball).


His mental game and strategic approach are the big problems. Darren Collison absolutely shut him down in Maui. Crittenton has about 5 inches and 25+ pounds on Collison, and not once did he really understand that he should use his size, rather than try to dribble at the much quicker player. Acie Law on the other hand, understood that perfectly. He put Collison on his hip and used his strength advantage to turn the corner on Collison several times.

Crittenton just doesn't seem to recognize match-ups or defensive schemes too well, and he just goes with what he wants to do, rather than what he should.

He reminds me a bit of Latrell Spreewell, in terms of inflexibility. If you shaded Spreewell on the right, he'd tightrope walk going right instead of switching to the left... And that quality really worries me, since it isn't something easily coached out.

He has upside, but I'm not sure it's worthwhile to try to get there (particularly since Dunleavy hasn't been one to develop players much).


Nick Young's game is great, but he has a ****ty attitude IMO.

Thad Young is athletic, a good shooter and has good size, but not much more right now.

Law obviously has limited upside, but he has the mental constitution the Clipps should be looking for.

Stuckey may or may not be a high level prospect. The few times he's played against top competition he hasn't performed at the same level. It's hard to tell, but he might not be the worst choice, if it's for no reason other than to mess with Detroit.


I have no major issues with taking Crittenton, but taking him means ball-handlers are needed elsewhere.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

whats wrong with nick youngs attitude?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2126



> LA Clippers The Clippers need a point guard in the worst way, and Javaris Crittenton is reportedly pretty high up on their board. This is likely Acie Law’s floor.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> whats wrong with nick youngs attitude?


He gives up on things way too easily when things look to be going tough, and goes into panic or quit mode instead of playing it cool. I'm not knocking his past adversity, but he's past that and it isn't an excuse anymore. He sometimes plays well in panic mode, but there's no way to tell which way he'll go. It took Jordan Farmar to shove him into getting eligible for college, and it's taken others along the way to get him to finish things. At what point do the excuses fail and the semi-lazy quit/panic prone guy gets recognized as such. He even seemed to quit on the UNC game in the Tourney when Gibson got in foul trouble and UNC picked up a lead (that was definitely not insurmountable at that point). 

It's not his laid back style, it's his attitude. His cocky demeanor also doesn't help when he is over-matched, under-performs, etc (he's not a superstar, and wasn't one at the college level either)... It's like he thinks he's the greatest, even when he's thoroughly beat.

He's got a great skillset, but he has the makings of a headcase IMO.

There's a reason why the Clippers should be looking for guys with Law's, Afflalo's, Landry's (etc) mental constitutions. Steady, reliable types.

Unfortunately Law's ceiling is limited IMO, Afflalo can't really help the team (not with Dumbleavy's 'system'), although I wouldn't mind Landry in the second at all. 

The Spurs have the right attitude. The Clipps don't, and they need to change that... I don't think taking high-potential guys with questionable attitudes is the way to go anymore; that was the strategy from 99 (Odom), and it didn't succeed even with a monstrous combo of natural talent and athleticism on a few of those teams (damn you Andre Miller).

Cassell is the winner that brought the team to the playoffs, and more players like that are in need (without the bad back and knees, and complaining to refs ).


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> whats wrong with nick youngs attitude?


Nothing at all. The kid is a player and has the best mid range jumper in the entire draft.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> Nothing at all. The kid is a player and has the best mid range jumper in the entire draft.


There's a reason he may not be a lotto pick, and it's definitely not skill related. My only knock on his game it his semi-funky form (which is why scouts were observing how consistent his form was in workouts very closely). I like his skills over every wing not named Durant in this draft, but skills have nothing to do with attitude. He was the only player on his team that didn't play tough, consistent D, and that was very much a function of attitude (among the other issues)... That's okay for a superstar, but Young isn't and wasn't a superstar. He may emulate Kobe, but he isn't Kobe... The Clipps need a facelift and Young isn't going to supply one.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We have to get Jared Jordan no matter what, I'm convinced he'll be the steal of the draft.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...lt=AronKE0iBg03gSjcxCVHyqm8vLYF?urn=nba,37714



> League executives believe Law could be the last draft-night invitee to leave Madison Square Garden's green room, possibly falling to the Miami Heat at No. 20. *The Los Angeles Clippers are believed to have settled on Georgia Tech freshman Javaris Crittenton at No. 14,* satisfying their need for a young point guard with Shaun Livingston's future uncertain. And sources say the Atlanta Hawks are unlikely to take Law at No. 11, even if they keep the pick, which reportedly would go to the Minnesota Timberwolves as part of the three-way Kevin Garnett trade involving the Phoenix Suns.


I don't trust this that much since it is a yahoo rumor, they haven't yet established themselves as a good source for original rumors. Most of their rumors seem to come straight off ESPN. But you never know...


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Best available at around 14 is obviously Thadeus, killer xover, has range. After that we need a pg. Beneli would make sense, he has size and being European he can shoot. Crittenton might be good in NBA, he has size that's a start.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

swift88 said:


> Best available at around 14 is obviously Thadeus, killer xover, has range. After that we need a pg. Beneli would make sense, he has size and being European he can shoot. Crittenton might be good in NBA, he has size that's a start.


You living in a time warp dude?


----------

